# Historic farmhouse cutout pic



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/p480x480/14749_161133660740842_1427660511_n.jpg


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

quite the wall hive!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

That would be fun! Unless it was 99 degrees out there. How much honey?


----------

